# New Pokemon Game for Wii? -RUMOR-



## NikoKing (Oct 4, 2009)

PokeBeach Game News said:
			
		

> I can


----------



## Nic (Oct 4, 2009)

BILLY COSBY'S 8BIT VERSION OF POKEMAN PL0X


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not buying it unless these Pokemon are in:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## 8bit (Oct 4, 2009)

lol dittoz in the background


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> PokeBeach Game News said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I can


----------



## Josh (Oct 5, 2009)

It better be awesome.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

I *don't* want Shadow Pokemon this time around.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I *don't* want Shadow Pokemon this time around.


But would you want endless battles and nothing but this time around? I'd like to explore, even if it's with Shadow Pokemon.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm not buying it unless these Pokemon are in:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


You've been musclin' too much, boy.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit, Shadow Lugia was kick ass.
I want Shadow Pokemon back, but not like this:


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 5, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with that o.o


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 5, 2009)

when do you think it will be coming out in Europe?
Because i am kinda growing out of pokemon now and if this comes soon i might get back into
it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> when do you think it will be coming out in Europe?
> Because i am kinda growing out of pokemon now and if this comes soon i might get back into
> it.


Wait for something to be announced in Japan. Then we speculate.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only you could see D:


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

PLEASE BE SOMETHING GOOD im getting sick of pokemon because the gameboys are getting sick boring


----------



## Zex (Oct 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm not buying it unless these Pokemon are in:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Lol.

I hope its like the PMC on GC.


----------



## lightningbolt (Oct 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm not buying it unless these Pokemon are in:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Thats.....Disturbing


----------



## Away236 (Oct 5, 2009)

... pokemon game for wii.... i believe pokemon games aren't as charming on home consoles..only portables, but it doesn't mean it won't be generally amusing!


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 5, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>These better be the damn starters.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry for the bump, but further info has been revealed about this game:

http://www.youtube.com/v/ZRP8t1S8JK0


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 11, 2009)

that looks...interesting? looks like we won't be seeing it anytime soon though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 11, 2009)

NO.... NONONONONO!
FAIL FAIL FAIL!
*Seizure*

I hate Nintendo.

It looks like a freaking sequel to our favorite Pokemon game.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/EIVe3hdmKog</div>


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Oct 11, 2009)

tell me about it! that looks like a complete fail. a mario party styled pokemon game.....on the wii? come on, why can't we get something massive like a new pokemon rpg like Heartgold and soulsilver?


----------



## Chibi (Oct 11, 2009)

What I want is a game like Red, Blue, and Yellow but 3D and wii controller compatable. Admit it. A 3D pokemon adventure with turnbase PS style fights would be kick ass.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 11, 2009)

Here, you guys want info?
I'll give you info.

The game's full title is Pok


----------



## Nic (Oct 11, 2009)

I could translate the whole screen but I just can't read the bottom only the top I can see. Serebii might have the full translation soon.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I could translate the whole screen but I just can't read the bottom only the top I can see. Serebii might have the full translation soon.


How about just doing some of it?

Serebii doesn't even know about this yet.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, that actually sounds okay.


----------



## Nic (Oct 11, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try. I'm not that good at my Japanese.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay
:3


----------

